
What We Get Wrong About Evil - LYeo
https://moretothat.com/the-problem-of-evil/
======
AnimalMuppet
This is interesting, but it doesn't go far enough.

Take the gang shooter. Within his (statistically, it's reasonable to assume
male) framework, what he does is perfectly reasonable - moral, even. But
within most moral frameworks, it's abhorrent.

There may be some value in realizing that "that could have been me". But there
may be at least as much in realizing that _I_ could have things that I think
are perfectly reasonable that are actually morally abhorrent. It's not just
that _it could have been me_. It's worse. It may _be_ me.

So the problem is not just to see the evil other as human like us. The problem
is to see the evil _in ourselves._ Then it's much easier to see the other as
like us, because we see ourselves as like them.

